# Microwaving food - does it destroy nutritional content?



## chameleonmary (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi all, just wanted to know, in particular with vegetables, do vitamins and essential nutrients disappear when food is reheated in a microwave?


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm not sure about the microwave, sorry. But, I do know that boiling food takes away some nutrients.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 9, 2008)

Generally, heating food can denature proteins nutrients and basically make the nutrients non-functional for your body.  however, there are different cooking methods that will help you retain more nutrients.

 I've been told by a past physics teacher that microwaves are especially evil because they cook food at high frequencies and you can't distribute the heat by stirring.  High frequencies are more deadly to nutrients than traditional cooking i suppose. 

 Think of it like this: what gets hotter?  heating food in the microwave and hearing it go POP POP POP and the food has mini explosions and splashes all over the microwave interior or when you cook food on the stove where you can actually stir and evenly distribute heat amongst the food? 

Quote from my physics teacher: "Why do people put cheese in the microwave?!  it's crazy!"

so for reheating veggies... i think thats killing the nutrients twice... haha.. even worse in the microwave

thats my opinion, hope that helps


----------



## goink (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, like the above poster stated, cooking any type of vegetables will take away some nutrients.
Microwave is the worst.
Steaming is the best because the vegetables do not touch the water directly when heating.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 10, 2008)

My Dad has a restaraunt and we had the first microwave available-it was before 1970 and Amana made it-they were the first manufacturers.  Basically the food heats because the electons in the food are "excited" and vibrate more furiously . The molecules continue to vibrate even after the oven is shut off and the food will still be cooking....(carry-over cooking)  Nutients are lost. The most nutrients are lost in boiling however. (Much of them from pouring off unused liquid, but some from heat destruction)


----------



## JULIA (Feb 21, 2008)

I heard from John Tesh that microwaving is the best way, actually. He said that because your food is in there for such a short time you lose fewer nutrients as opposed to boiling or oven-cooking your food. Your meals sit there for a such a long time allowing nutrients to be taken out.

IDK though, it's just what I heard.


----------

